# ESP/LTD 2015 new 27" 8 string models: H-408B FM, JR-208, JR-608.



## BigHandy (Jan 31, 2015)

I have just found these new 27" scale 8 string models on ESP's site: the H-408B looks in the price range of the Ibanez Iron Labels, which is quite awesome imo.

The JR-208 and the JR-608 has some unusual shape, but might woth the consideration.

BTW: If the H-408B will be awailable in Europe it would go on my list beside the Schecter Banshee-8 and the Iron Label. Offcourse it would be more awesome if it would be 28" at least, but thats some supprising progression from ESP.

Waiting for opinions/experiences about the guitars!

Thanks!


----------



## stuglue (Jan 31, 2015)

Andertons are advertising them


----------



## tom_8s (Jan 31, 2015)

Years ago I had an LRTD 7-string. The neck profile was a bit odd and the fretboard was hella-wide for a 7... Kinda put me off getting another LTD. The H-408 looks nice, mind you.


----------



## GRIZ (Feb 1, 2015)

this thread needs photos


----------



## BigHandy (Feb 1, 2015)

GRIZ said:


> this thread needs photos



The only photos I could find yet still are from the ESP's website, but here we go:

H-408B FM:






JR-608:





JR-208:







And the specs:

*H-408B FM:*
Construction Set-Thru-Neck
Scale 27"
Body Mahogany
Top Maple
Neck Maple
Fingerboard Rosewood
Fingerboard Radius 350mm
Finish See Thru Black Sunburst
Nut Width 54mm
Nut Type Molded
Neck Contour Thin U
Frets/Type 24 XJ
Hardware Color Black
Strap Button Standard
Tuners LTD
Bridge LTD Fixed bridge
Neck PU EMG 808
Bridge PU EMG 808
Electronics Active
Electronics Layout Vol/Tone/3-Way Switch
Case CMH8FF
Case Included N


*JR-608*
Construction Neck-thru-body
Scale 27"
Body Swamp Ash
Top Quilted Maple
Neck 5Pc Walnut/Maple/Paduak
Fingerboard Ebony
Fingerboard Radius 350mm
Finish Faded Blue Sunburst
Nut Width 54mm
Nut Type Graphtech Black Tusq
Neck Contour Thin U
Frets/Type 24 XJ
Hardware Color Gold
Strap Button Standard
Tuners LTD Locking
Bridge Schaller Hannes-8
Neck PU Dimarzio JR-CTM
Bridge PU Dimarzio JR-CTM
Electronics Passive
Electronics Layout Vol/Tone(P/P)/5-Way Super Switch
Case CMYSTIQUE8FF
Case Included N


*JR-208:*
Construction Bolt-On-Neck
Scale 27"
Body Mahogany
Neck Maple
Fingerboard Rosewood
Fingerboard Radius 350mm
Finish Black
Nut Width 54mm
Nut Type Molded
Neck Contour Thin U
Frets/Type 24 XJ
Hardware Color Chrome
Strap Button Standard
Tuners LTD
Bridge LTD Fixed bridge
Neck PU ESP Designed LH-308N
Bridge PU ESP Designed LH-308B
Electronics Passive
Electronics Layout Vol/Tone/3-Way Lever
Case CMYSTIQUE8FF
Case Included N

I have edited the title, since they are "only" LTD's...(I wonder how this turns out on the quality side compared to "real" ESP's...) The JR-608 is quite expensive LTD, i guess...


----------



## bouVIP (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 1, 2015)

I talked to Francesco when he posted these from NAMM, said the Javier model is insanely heavey... and it looks it


----------



## Blkls (Feb 1, 2015)

I was just on there site randomly today and they have a couple 7 strings with a 27 inch scale now too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2015)

They do.

Including the EC-407.


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 2, 2015)

That has to be some of the nicest clean tones I've heard!!


----------



## stuglue (Feb 2, 2015)

I had the ESP 208, the 25.5" scale 8 and I don't know what it is about the neck profile but I found it very, awkward, I can't put my finger on it. It was flat and thin yet my Ibanez RG8L with the linger scale still felt far easier to play


----------



## ceiling_fan (Feb 2, 2015)

I really like the Mystique shape and the Hannes bridge so I'm definitely interested. I would prefer a flatter fingerboard radius (this one is 13.7") but it's not my sig...


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Feb 3, 2015)

Aside from having EMGs, the 408 is really nice.


----------



## BigHandy (Feb 3, 2015)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> Aside from having EMGs, the 408 is really nice.



Yea, but not that bad for a starter pickup and swappable at any time (to SD AHB-1 or 808x). 

Tho', the Banshee 8P has SD Nazgul and Sentinel and +1" longer scale, but damn its still an ESP (ok, just an LTD)!

(I might be a "bit" partial on this one...)


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Feb 3, 2015)

I totally forgot that those aren't Hipshot bridges. At least you can swap them out if you want without any head aches. Still a really good deal.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 3, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They do.
> 
> Including the EC-407.



Thanks, I was just about to think there was a cure for GAS. How foolish of me. To make things even worse, GAS-wise, it has a maple neck. Basically everything I would want in a Les Paul model.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Feb 3, 2015)

Saw these at NAMM, so impressed with the new lineup.


----------



## GRIZ (Feb 4, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Thanks, I was just about to think there was a cure for GAS. How foolish of me. To make things even worse, GAS-wise, it has a maple neck. Basically everything I would want in a Les Paul model.



now THAT looks fantastic


----------



## stuglue (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd probably try and contain the GAS and wait for the Ibanez fanned fret models


----------



## Toejam (Feb 4, 2015)

Very cool! I had an LTD H-308 that was nice as an intro into the 8-string world, but the 25.5" scale didn't really cut it. 27" does work nicely for an 8.


----------

